# Χαρίζονται σκυλιά



## zephyrous (Nov 19, 2008)

Χαρίζονται 20 σκύλοι (καθαρόαιμα μπόξερ, λαμπραντόρ, κόλεϊ, κυνηγετικά, πουντλ, κουταβάκια όλων των ηλικιών) που βρίσκονται στο καταφύγιο Αραδίππου.

Θα γίνει ευθανασία σε μια βδομάδα. 

Παρακαλώ προωθήστε την αγγελία και σε άλλους, μήπως και βρεθούν άνθρωποι να σώσουν τα αθώα ζωάκια. 

Τηλέφωνο: 210-99023462 - Τούλα


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 19, 2008)

Μόλις με πληροφόρησαν ότι είναι στην... Κύπρο. Ζητώ συγγνώμη. Όποιος θέλει, το σβήνει.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 19, 2008)

Και εδώ διάβασα πως είναι και φάρσα...


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 19, 2008)

Έχει πολύ γέλιο, γιατί πρέπει να το έχω λάβει τουλάχιστον 1-2 φορές πριν το δω σήμερα κι εδώ.


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 19, 2008)

Δεν βλέπω κάτι αστείο.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 19, 2008)

Πάντα θα απορώ ποιοι είναι αυτοί που βρίσκουν αστείο να στήνουν τέτοια chain letters.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Θα γίνει ευθανασία σε μια βδομάδα.


Έχοντας υπόψη μας την κατάσταση στο διαδίκτυο, οποιοδήποτε μήνυμα με την ασάφεια τού «θα επιστρέψω σε μισή ώρα» θα πρέπει να πετάγεται στο καλάθι των αχρήστων. Σε μια βδομάδα από πότε; Ακόμα και αν ένα μήνυμα δεν είναι φάρσα-παιχνίδι των σπάμερ, φαντάζεστε να κινητοποιηθούμε για να σώσουμε κάποια σκυλάκια, για να μάθουμε ότι, πάει, η ευθανασία έγινε πριν από ένα μήνα; Δυστυχώς οι σπάμερ δεν έχουν κανένα δισταγμό, είτε πρόκειται για σκυλάκια είτε για παιδάκια, και πρέπει να ελέγχουμε προσεκτικά κάθε μήνυμα πριν το προωθήσουμε.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 19, 2008)

To έχω δει τουλάχιστον 5 φορές το τελευταίο δεκαήμερο και μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι κανείς δεν πρόσεξε τον ενδεκαψήφιο αριθμό. Και Αραδίππου φυσικά γνωστή συνοικία, εδώ λίγο πιο κάτω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2008)

Το κακό με αυτά τα μηνύματα είναι, σαν την ιστορία με το λύκο, ότι γινόμαστε δύσπιστοι και στο τέλος αδιαφορούμε και στις περιπτώσεις γνήσιων μηνυμάτων ανάγκης. Λες: πού να ψάχνω τώρα... Ποιος παίρνει τηλέφωνο στο νοσοκομείο να δει αν πράγματι έχει ανάγκη για αίμα κάποιος άρρωστος;

Α, ναι, το Αραδίππου είναι χωριό έξω από τη Λάρνακα.


----------

